# welcher Frequenzumrichter würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



## Magic_Pascal (17 August 2010)

Eine Frage ich möchte mit der Boeckhoff SPS CX 1030 zwei 3KW Motoren stufenlose an Steuern mit Elektrische Bremse für Eine Personen Beförderungs Model Lok die mit einem 230V 6.5KW Dauerleistung Honda Stromerzeuger! 
Nur welcher Frequenzumrichter würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 

Gruss Pascal


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2010)

SEW, Siemens, KEB, Danfoss, Getriebebau-Nord, Hitachi, und, und, und...
Ich denke so ziemlich jeder Hersteller kann das was du brauchst!


----------



## buffi4711 (17 August 2010)

Oho!

geht es hier um Personenbeförderung im Hubwerksbetrieb?
Dann fallen alle "einfachen" FU raus. Du brauchst dann einen FU der für Hubwerksanwendungen freigegeben ist. Sicher sollte dann auch "sicherer Halt" gegeben sein.

Gib mal genauers per PN


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2010)

buffi4711 schrieb:


> Oho!
> 
> geht es hier um Personenbeförderung im Hubwerksbetrieb?
> Dann fallen alle "einfachen" FU raus. Du brauchst dann einen FU der für Hubwerksanwendungen freigegeben ist. Sicher sollte dann auch "sicherer Halt" gegeben sein.
> ...


 
Personbeförderung habe ich da raus gelesen, aber Hub


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2010)

Magic_Pascal schrieb:


> Eine Frage ich möchte mit der Boeckhoff SPS CX 1030 zwei 3KW Motoren stufenlose an Steuern mit Elektrische Bremse für Eine Personen Beförderungs Model Lok die mit einem 230V 6.5KW Dauerleistung Honda Stromerzeuger!
> Nur welcher Frequenzumrichter würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


 
Ich kenn den Spruch: "Wer Fehler findet soll sie behalten."
Aber das da oben - lieber Pascal - ist des unguten zuviel. 

--

Zu den Fragen:

Für die Ansteuerung ist es fast egal, was du für eine Steuerung hast.
Im Prinzip reicht auch ein POTI und zwei Kippschalter.

1. Ich lese aus dem Text, das du zur Stromversorgung einen EINPHASIGEN Generator hast, der für 6,5kW Dauerleistung geeignet ist. 

2. Ich lese aus dem Text, das du zwei Motoren á 3kW als Antrieb verwenden willst.

Zu 2.:

Bei einphasigen Anschluss wird es - anderes als es die Vorschreiber sehen - nicht ganz einfach werden, etwas zu finden.
Typischerweise ist, je nach Hersteller, bei 2,2kW - 2,5kW Schluss mit "Einphasig"

Frag mal bei LENZE oder SEW nach, vor allem nach dezentralen Umrichtern, die benötigen keine Schrank mehr und sind IP67.

Aber wie gesagt 3kW einphasig - du hast ja 230V geschrieben - wird schwierig werden.

Frank


----------



## klausbre (17 August 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bei einphasigen Anschluss wird es - anderes als es die Vorschreiber sehen - nicht ganz einfach werden, etwas zu finden.
> Typischerweise ist, je nach Hersteller, bei 2,2kW - 2,5kW Schluss mit "Einphasig"
> 
> Frag mal bei LENZE oder SEW nach, vor allem nach dezentralen Umrichtern, die benötigen keine Schrank mehr und sind IP67.
> ...


Hallo,

ich hoffe es ist erlaubt hier ein wenig Werbung in eigener Sache zu machen. Wir können von Yaskawa 1ph-Umrichter (d.h. 1x 230V in, 3x230V out) bis 4kW liefern.  Die 4kW wird man zwar an der 16A-Schuko-Dose nicht mehr fahren können, aber es gibt im Bereich Krane, Bautechnik durchaus schöne Anwendungen, die so viel Leistung verlangen.

Fairerweise muss ich aber sagen, dass auch andere Japaner diese hohen Ströme beherrschen.

Allerdings habe ich an einer ganz anderen Stelle große Bauchschmerzen. Typischerweise legt man in Inselnetzen (wie hier) den Generator mind. um den Faktor 3 größer aus, als die angeschlossene Umrichterleistung. Das hängt mit Oberwellen und diversen anderen elektrischen Gründen zusammen... Wenn ich es mit meinen Worten sagen darf: der Umrichter nimmt nicht wie der Antrieb die Leistung über den kompletten Sinus der Versorgungsspannung, sondern nur über dessen Spitze auf. 

Durch die typ. Konstruktion mit einem Gleichrichter dem Zwischenkreis im Eingang, muss die anliegende Spannung einen ordentlichen Wert erreichen, damit überhaupt ein Strom gegen die Zwischenkreisspannung in die Kondensatoren fließt. Von daher würde es mich wundern, wenn Du mehr als
einen FU belastbar an Deinem Generator fahren könntest.


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2010)

@klausbre

...so ein Gefühl habe ich auch, aber 3kW Motoren heißt ja nicht, dass man die Leistung auch vollständig braucht. Unterdimensioniert ist es, das stimmt.

Aber so wie die Frage formuliert ist, sehe ich da ohnehin nicht viel professionellen Hintergrund. Sonst wäre die Frage anderes gestellt worden.

Frank


----------



## Magic_Pascal (17 August 2010)

Ich habe ein Frequenzumrichter gefunden der mir die 3kW bringt es wäre der Siemens (Sinamics G110)
Was würde es für Frequenzumrichter geben mit einphasigem Eingang für ein 2,2kW Motor und ist mit Profinet oder Profibus an zu Steuern? Es würde auch RS232 und RS485 in frage kommen.
LG Pascal


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2010)

Magic_Pascal schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Frequenzumrichter gefunden der mir die 3kW bringt es wäre der Siemens (Sinamics G110) _[wie ... was... Typenbezeichnung?]_
> Was würde es für Frequenzumrichter geben mit einphasigem Eingang für ein 2,2kW Motor und ist mit Profinet oder Profibus an zu Steuern?
> Es würde auch RS232 und RS485 in frage kommen. _[was war doch gleich mit Boeckhoff SPS CX 1030 ...Profinet...wie ..was...... was soll das alles]_


 
@M_P
Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, auf unsere Einwände und Hinweise zu ragieren, dann tut es mir leid.
Aber da habe ich dann keine Lust mehr hier weiter meine Tastatur zu quälen.

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> @M_P
> Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, auf unsere Einwände und Hinweise zu ragieren, dann tut es mir leid.
> Aber da habe ich dann keine Lust mehr hier weiter meine Tastatur zu quälen.
> 
> Frank


 
Vielleicht kommt er ja mit den Stromaggregat klar wenn er "Super Plus" tankt


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 August 2010)

Magic_Pascal schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Frequenzumrichter gefunden der mir die 3kW bringt es wäre der Siemens (Sinamics G110)
> Was würde es für Frequenzumrichter geben mit einphasigem Eingang für ein 2,2kW Motor und ist mit Profinet oder Profibus an zu Steuern? Es würde auch RS232 und RS485 in frage kommen.
> LG Pascal



Hallo zusammen!

Erst hast du einen gefunden, dann fragst du, ob es sowas gibt... :s21:
Jetzt verrate us doch einfach mal, was Du eigentlich willst oder suchst...
oder noch besser: was Du schon gesucht hast? 
Irgendwie werde ich aus deinen Beiträgen auch nicht schlauer
eher noch 
Btw: Vergiss die idee ganz schnell wieder, mit einem 6,5 kw Generator 2 3kw Motoren über FU betreiben zu wollen... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt er ja mit den Stromaggregat klar wenn er "Super Plus" tankt


 
Vor allem bei einem Dieselaggregat 

Ein DieselElektrischeDraisine ist was ganz großes. 

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2010)

Vielleicht ist er ja ein besserer Schlosser und lässt den Motor einfach weg.
Ich hab hier mal eine Bauanleitung:


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er ja ein besserer Schlosser und lässt den Motor einfach weg.
> Ich hab hier mal eine Bauanleitung:


 
Ideal für den Männertag auf der ICE-Strecke   *ROFL*


----------



## Magic_Pascal (18 August 2010)

Ha Ha ihr seid super Witzig lacht nur über mich!!!!

Ich weiss nicht was für eine Lok ihr im Kopf habt es handelt sich um eine Model Lok im Massstab 1 zu 8 und keine organal Bundesban Lok….

Hier ist ein Link einer Webseite wo es um solche Loks geht das es für alle klar ist http://www.swissvapeur.ch/de/index.php Schaut doch mal rein.

Also was ich möchte ist eine gute Generator Leistungs aus Nutzung mit einer Ansteuerung aus einer SPS was ich noch nie gemacht habe wie ihr schon gemerkt habt deshalb weiss ich auch nicht so richtig welches Data Bus Protokoll für mich am besten ist um eine schnelle Stufenlose Ansteuerung zu bekommen ich hoffe das ihr mir mit eurem fach wissen helfen könnt und nicht nur über mein Problem lustig macht auch wen es nicht um eine Industrie Maschine geht…

LG Pascal


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2010)

Magic_Pascal schrieb:


> Ha Ha ihr seid super Witzig lacht nur über mich!!!!
> 
> Ich weiss nicht was für eine Lok ihr im Kopf habt es handelt sich um eine Model Lok im Massstab 1 zu 8 und keine organal Bundesban Lok….
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Pascal,
geht es also um so etwas:



 
da möchte ich dir nicht zu nahe treten aber da geht es um Personenbeförderung,
reicht da dein Technisches Wissen aus und das in Eigenregie aufzuziehen?
Ich würde mir das nicht trauen, wenn da etwas passiert weil du irgend-
etwas nicht beachtet hast, es kommt jemand zu schaden im schlimmsten
Fall ein Kind, möchte ich nicht der verantwortliche sein.

Nichts für ungut aber lass die Finger davon, es gibt bestimmt Firmen die
sich auf so etwas spezialisiert haben und das richtig wissen mitbringen.

Gruß in die Schweiz


----------



## IBFS (18 August 2010)

Magic_Pascal schrieb:


> Ha Ha ihr seid super Witzig lacht nur über mich!!!!
> 
> Ich weiss nicht was für eine Lok ihr im Kopf habt es handelt sich um eine Model Lok im Massstab 1 zu 8 und keine organal Bundesban Lok….
> 
> ...


 

Wir wissen nur leider nicht, wo wir mit der Hilfe anfangen sollen.
Auf das, was wir dir bisher geschrieben haben - das Sinnvolle - 
bist du bisher mit keiner Zeile eingegangen. Auch die Auslegung
des Generators wurde von uns schon hinterfragt. 



Mal geht es um einen



> Ich habe ein Frequenzumrichter gefunden der mir die 3kW bringt es wäre der Siemens (Sinamics G110) _[wie ... was... Typenbezeichnung?]_


 
Frequenzumrichter, den du gefunden haben willst, aber dazu gibt keine
Typbezeichnung,damit wir das ggf. prüfen können usw.

Strukturiere mal die Aufgabenstellung und lese in Ruhe was wir oben 
schon bemerkt und geschrieben haben.

Es dürfte auch klar sein, das die Qualität der Anworten mit fortschreitender
Tageszeit abnimmt  besonders wenn die Fragen unklar gestellt werden.

Frank


----------



## IBFS (18 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut aber lass die Finger davon, es gibt bestimmt Firmen die
> sich auf so etwas spezialisiert haben und das richtige Wissen mitbringen.
> 
> Gruß in die Schweiz


 
@HvdR
...ich bin geneigt dir unwiedersprochen zuzustimmen. 

Frank


----------



## Magic_Pascal (18 August 2010)

Ja ich habe schon zwei solche Loks gebaut Algeriens mit einem Hydrostatischen anrieb und nicht Elektrisch wie ich es mit meiner dritten Lok machen will..

Was braucht ihr dann von mir um mir zu helfen ich weiss nicht was ich auflisten soll worüber ihr euch wider lustig machen könnt…

LG Pascal


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2010)

mal abgesehen von den Sicherheitsvorschriften, die genauen Technischen
Daten, eigentlich brauchen nicht wir sondern du. Die Komponenten die du
da ausgewählt hast passen ja Technisch nicht zusammen. Hat das ein 
Grund oder machst du das einfach über den Daumen. 

Wie die anderen schon festgestellt haben passt es nicht zusammen, ein
6,5KVA Generator und 6KW abgegebene Motorleistung. Die aufgenommen
Leistung ist wesentlich größer, wie die der Generator hergibt.


----------



## IBFS (18 August 2010)

es geht ja noch weiter:

- wer macht das Sicherheitskonzept
- wer macht den EPLAN
- wer entwirft die Schaltung
- wer wält die Kompnenten (Schaltschrank, Kabel usw.) aus
- wer bedenkt, das ggf. SIPLUS Kompontenten einsetzen muss wenn die LOK im Winter bei Frost im kalten Lokschuppen steht.
- wer kümmert sich um den Brandschutz im Zusammenhang mit der lärmmindernden Umhausung deines 6,5kW-Generator (ja der ist LAUT)
- wer kümmert sich um das Totmanntaster/Notaustaster-Konzept 
- wie wird gebremst, denn eine Motorbremse geht nur wenn der Motor Strom hat. Eine echte Bremse direkt am Motor fliegt dir bezeiten um die Ohren. D.h. Backenbremsen am Fahrgeräte braust du schon.
- wer organisiert die Sicherheitsabnahme. Typischerweise legt man das Konzept und die Schaltungen VORHER vor, damit man nachher nicht alles umbauen muss.
- wer programmiert die SPS
- wer wählt diese aus (Thema FROST: SIPLUS)
....
...
..
.
Das willst du alles alleine machen?

Gruß

Frank aus Dresden (Saxon Switzerland)


----------



## IBFS (18 August 2010)

Magic_Pascal schrieb:


> Was braucht ihr dann von mir um mir zu helfen ich weiss nicht was ich auflisten soll worüber ihr euch wider lustig machen könnt…
> 
> LG Pascal


 
Lieber Pascal mich nervt einfach, das du auf unsere Fragen und Hinweise nicht eingehst.

Frank aus Dresden (Saxon Switzerland)


----------



## klausbre (18 August 2010)

*Ein kleiner Roman zum Feierabend...*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich auch noch einmal zu Wort melden. Allerdings möchte ich vorab sagen, dass ich von den spezifischen Anforderungen zur Personenbeförderung leider auchen keinen echten Plan habe. Ich vermute einmal stark, dass hier eine Sicherheitanalyse ala Sistema/Maschinenrichtline erfolgen muss, um die einzelnen möglichen Gefahren zu bewerten und die passeneden Geräte zu wählen. 

Typischerweise muss beispielsweise bei Liften, die maximale Frequenz überwacht werden, damit bei einem gedachten Fehler im FU die Achse nicht hochdreht, aber das nur am Rande.....

Kommen wir zurück zu der eigentlichen Aufgabe:
1) erst einmal solltest Du uns verraten, wie die elektrischen Daten Deines Antriebes sind (ein Standard-AC-Motor mit 2,2kW??? Abtriebsdrehzahl???). In welchem Drehzahlbereich soll er gefahren werden??? Ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass dieser korrekt mechanisch dimensoniert wurde???

2) Der Generator ist wie gesagt zu klein. Nun kann man zwei Dinge machen: einen größeren organisieren, oder die Motorleistung reduzieren, indem man die Getriebeübersetzung erhöht und so das erforderliche Moment erreicht ( auf Kosten der max. erreichbaren Geschwindigkeit).

3) Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die FUs mit der Bahn mitfahren müssen. Hier trennt sich recht schnell die Spreu vom Weizen, da viel Umrichterhersteller die schweren Bauteile im FU (Kondensatoren, Strombegrenzer...) nicht noch einmal auffangen und so durch das Geschüttele während der Fahrt, diese u.U. abbrechen.

4) Die eigentliche Frage nach der stufenlosen Drehzahlstellung hängt von ein paar Randbedingungen ab. Wenn ich Deine Texte so lese, dann gehe ich einmal davon aus, dass Du eine S7-SPS verwenden willst (korrekt???).

4.1) Wenn ja ... und sicher ist, dass ein Bussystem zum Einsatz kommen soll, dann ist der Profibus sicherlich die erste Wahl. Zumindest was die Anzahl der möglichen FUs angeht. Profinet ist so langsam im Kommen, aber viele Hersteller sind noch nicht so weit. Für Deine Anwendung ist der Profibus ganz sicher auch ausreichend schnell, da Du vermutlich nur relativ selten, den zu übertragenden Drehzahlsollwert ändern willst. Wobei "selten" auch durchaus noch mehrfach pro Sekunde heissen kann. Die Erzeugung der Rampe (für die Beschleunigung oder Verzögerung) wird man ohnehin dem Umrichter überlassen (d.h. dort einstellen oder meinetwegen auch über den Bus dort ändern).

4.2) Wenn nein ... und Du willst immer noch einen Bus nehmen, dann gibt es viele Möglichkeiten (preiswerte und teure): CANopen, RS485, EtherCat ... Hier solltest Du unbedingt prüfen, was Deine SPS so kann.

4.3) Wenn ich es aber richtig verstanden habe, dann hast Du ohnehin noch keine großen Erfahrungen mit SPS-Programmierung. Vielleicht (ist nur ein Vorschlag) ist eine einfache analoge Ansteuerung per 0...10V-Sollwert für die Sollgeschwindigkeit und ein digitaler Ausgang für die Reglerfreigabe (Start-Befehl) in diesem Fall wirklich die bessere Wahl. Diese Funktion hat praktisch jeder FU, sie lässt sich im Störungsfall leicht prüfen und simulieren und ist vermutlich deutlich einfacher in der SPS umzusetzen.

5) Beschleunigen ist das Eine, aber auch Bremsen sollte unbedingt auch beachtet werden. Um den fahrenden Zug anzuhalten, ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ein Bremswiderstand zwinged erforderlich, sonst geht der FU direkt beim ersten Versuch in Überspannung und der Zug fährt, so lange es die Schwungmassse will.

Ich hoffe, ich habe Dir ein paar ernst gemeinte Anregungen gegeben. Hiermit solltest Du ein paar Festlegungen treffen und auf dieser Basis kann Dir jeder bestimmt leichter eine Empfehlung aussprechen.


----------



## Magic_Pascal (19 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> mal abgesehen von den Sicherheitsvorschriften, die genauen Technischen
> Daten, eigentlich brauchen nicht wir sondern du. Die Komponenten die du
> da ausgewählt hast passen ja Technisch nicht zusammen. Hat das ein
> Grund oder machst du das einfach über den Daumen.
> ...


 
Nein mache ich nicht ich glaube du hast mich verstanden was mein Problem ist!

Ich will genau das wissen was ich für ein Elektrischen antrieb brauche wen ich als Energiequelle den Honda Generator EU65is (Link: http://www.hondapowerproducts.ch/Industrie/Stromerzeuger/EU_65is ) mit einem Einphasiger 230V Ausgang und einer Maximal Leistung von 6.5kW verwende.

Mit dem will ich zwei Motoren über eine SPS Stufen lose an Steuern und elektrisch bremsen.

Was rauche ich für Frequenzumrichter und Motoren?

LG Pascal


----------



## IBFS (19 August 2010)

Magic_Pascal schrieb:


> Was rauche ich für Frequenzumrichter und Motoren?


 
Konstrution und Komponentenauswahl geht doch genau anderes herum.


Die Masse des Fahrzeuges und die zu erreichen wollende Beschleunigung und Geschwindigkeit ergeben die Momente ich in die Berechnung des 
Antriebsstranges eingehen. Dann legt man die Bremse und den Bremswiederstand aus 

und


ganz


zum


Schluss


weiß man, wie groß die Anschlussleistung ist.

Dann würde ich geforderte Anschlussleistung mindestens (siehe oben) verdoppeln.
Auch würde ich dringend einen Generator mit DREI PHASEN verwenden, möglichst einen Diesel.

--

Du geht nach dem Motto vor - meine Garage ist soundso groß - ich baue mir jetzt mal dafür ein Auto.

Da ist genau die verkehrte Reihenfolge.

Gute Nacht 

Frank



EDIT:

*Dort steht: Dauerleistung (230 V) 5,5 kVA*


...hier sind 400V/3Ph.:

http://www.hondapowerproducts.ch/Industrie/Stromerzeuger/ECMT_7000


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 August 2010)

Magic_Pascal schrieb:


> Nein mache ich nicht ich glaube du hast mich verstanden was mein Problem ist!
> 
> Ich will genau das wissen was ich für ein Elektrischen antrieb brauche wen ich als Energiequelle den Honda Generator EU65is (Link: http://www.hondapowerproducts.ch/Industrie/Stromerzeuger/EU_65is ) mit einem Einphasiger 230V Ausgang und einer Maximal Leistung von 6.5kW verwende.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Pascal,
ich glaube das Du verstanden hast. So ein typischer 3KW Motor entnimmt
den Netz, an 400V, so ca. 6,8A. Die Elektrische aufgenommen Leistung
wird dann in etwa so berechnet:



> S = U x I x 1,73
> 
> = 400 x 6,8A x 1,73
> 
> ...


 
dein Stromaggregat reicht nicht mal wirklich einen Motor vernünftig
zu betreiben, wenn Sie den richtig ausgelegt sind.

Pascal, du hast keine Ahnung und es wird auch nicht besser
wenn du unsere Anmerkungen einfach Ignorierst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 August 2010)

Magic_Pascal schrieb:


> Was rauche ich für Frequenzumrichter und Motoren?


 
ich hab ja keine ahnung was du da so für Leistungen brauchst, wenn
du es schon selber nicht weißt. Eine normale Lok hat so ca 1500 - 6000KW.
Überschlägt man das auf dein Projekt brauchst du  bestimmt so ca 150 - 600KW.

Ich denke mal das deine berechnungen bestimmt ähnlich sind .


----------



## devrim (23 August 2010)

Hehe 150 kw an einer Modelleisenbahn. 
Vielleicht will er ja eine ICE Strecke nachbauen.


----------



## IBFS (23 August 2010)

devrim schrieb:


> Hehe 150 kw an einer Modelleisenbahn.
> Vielleicht will er ja eine ICE Strecke nachbauen.


 
Nun mal Schluss mit dem Schabernack:

Magic_Pascal Letzte Aktivität: 19.08.2010 00:41 


Ich meine wir haben versucht ihm zu helfen.

Es war u.U. auch dann eine Hilfe für ihn,
wenn wir ihn von unsinnigen Bauaktionen
abgehalten haben. So eine Lok baut man
nun mal nicht zwischen Frühstück und
Gänsebraten.

Ich hoffe er meldet sich nochmal (in zwei Jahren)
mit einem Foto von der fertigen Lok - das wärs. 

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 August 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Nun mal Schluss mit dem Schabernack:
> 
> Magic_Pascal Letzte Aktivität: 19.08.2010 00:41
> 
> ...


 

kann auch sein das wir von ein schweren Zugunglück in der Zeitung lesen


----------



## IBFS (23 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> kann auch sein das wir von ein schweren Zugunglück in der Zeitung lesen


 
Oh weia, jetzt wirds OT:

*Unfallursache*: --- na - keine Vorschläge ----
.
.
*Zuviel Druck auf dem Kessel* (Physikalische Messgröße *Pascal*)
.
.
Frank
.
Lieber einen Freund verloren als einen solchen Witz nicht gemacht 
.
.
.
.
.
.
@Magic_Pascal
Falls du das ließt - Das ist ein Forum von Irren, die nur überleben, weil sie sich an einer warmen, übertakteten SPS festkrallen.
.


----------

